# RE: Lap. Tubal Ligation With Falope Rings



## Aleifer (Jan 5, 2011)

*RE: Lap. Tubal Ligation With Falope Rings*

Is 58670 Lap. Tubal Ligation included in 58671?
If the rings were only put on the right side do I code 58671-RT?


----------



## Christifal04 (Apr 18, 2013)

CPT Code 58671 is a bilateral code. You would code 58671 -52 if only one side was done.


----------

